# Trouble getting my dog into new dwelling???



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

I built my GSP a new dog house with more room and more warmth but I cannot get him to stay in the house. he absolutly refuses to go in there and stay. it is 8x8 and is very roomy. does anyone have any suggestions as to how I could get him comfortable with his new house???


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

You could try feeding him in the house. My guess is when it gets cold enough he will go in and stay in. Why did you bulid a doghoue 8x8 that is huge,that may be part of the reason he does not like it. Not sure if that is the case or not, he may just need some time to get used to it.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

I didnt build it specifically for a dog house, but I figured I could use it because it was insulated and easy to heat and it would be more room for him to move around. ya he probably just needs to get used to it. it is really weird how he is acting he doesnt want to be in there at all, he would rather sit outside and freeze..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree it might be too big, not sure dogs care about having alot of room, sometimes I think they like the "den" feeling of a smaller dog house or a crate.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Does your dog have a crate? if so maybe try putting the crate inside the house, I have a springer that will do the same thing she just sits outside unless the wind is really blowing then she go inside.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

ya he has a kennel, I went out and sat with him for awhile and put some straw on the floor, its really cold and blowing up here so he wasnt as hesitant to go in there tonight, so I think he should be alright, just has to get used to it, I HOPE!!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

How does he get in the house? Does it have just a hole in it or maybe a door he doesn't like?


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

ya it did have to do with the door but he has gotten used to it now and he goes in and out. I had to lock him in there for a few nights because it was so cold outside I was scared he would freeze to death but I think after he realized it was much warmer in the house he started staying in there on his own..


----------

